# Day out



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So instead of much talking and posting I'll just post a video , hope you guys like it


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You obviously do not follow the directions on the Ramen package.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

why ?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't follow also, pretty hard to mess up making ramen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Enjoyed your video, very well shot, super quality video.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good film. I've done this so many times; it really brought back memories of good times on the trail with friends.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

tango said:


> You obviously do not follow the directions on the Ramen package.


There's more than one way to skin a cat. I cook mine like that, except I add the seasoning after it's done cooking.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well Done!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good video, good tunes too.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

not bad at all ,,


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Broken mora firesteel striker. Great idea buddy. Love the old school saw as well.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all for such nice words ! It means a lot !


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Broken mora firesteel striker. Great idea buddy. Love the old school saw as well.


I was waiting who would say that first  Sharp eyes u got


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

chemikle,
You would make a good Special Forces guy, most of them are like you, they are resourceful and smart. I know of what I speak, I was one for a while, and there are others here too. Ramen noodles are a staple here in America, almost everyone likes them.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Impressive


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> chemikle,
> You would make a good Special Forces guy, most of them are like you, they are resourceful and smart. I know of what I speak, I was one for a while, and there are others here too. Ramen noodles are a staple here in America, almost everyone likes them.


I dream to be in special forces ! But I dont think I will ever be able (because of health problems)


----------

